# Grumpy Old Men



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2013)

What do you think? Is this forum made up of grumpy old men, sitting on the porch, armed with shotguns, telling kids to keep off the lawn or happy optimists too happy to report their joy.







Geo


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe. I'm a grumpy old man, sitting at work, 9mm in my truck, telling everyone to stay the hell out of my office.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2013)

Bah humbug!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2013)

Who you calling old???? 

You're lucky my walker with the Flakvierling mounted on it is in the shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2013)

I think a bunch of grumpy old men with one old man with too much time on his hands!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2013)

Count me in...although grumpy isn't nearly as meaningful as "mean bastard"...

Want proof? Here:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2013)

And get off my page.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

Mean Bastard sounds good....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2013)

Grumpy………………………get the f***…………………..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2013)

Forum Group photo................

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Dec 3, 2013)

Well now, don't know about grumpy but I am a curmudgeon and much prefer single shots from the M16

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2013)

I also happen to beleive that being older also allows us to appreciate the things we had "back in the good ol' days" over what younger generations have.

Case in point:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2013)

Isn't it sad that this generation is going to have Justin Beiber as their Ozzy or Robert Plant or Freddie Mercury?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2013)

My lawn and my neighbor's to the west is a right good size hunk of turf. It seems all the neighborhood kids think this is their football field. Dave isn't home when they're playing, but I am. I just ask them to be mindful of the plants, trees and windows. Hell.... I was a kid once !!

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2013)

Now Charles... that.... is Not in keeping with our age bracket.
Offer them cookies, laced with ex-lax or sompthin, I think my grandfather did that once for Halloween.....?
He wasn't grumpy, just full blooded Irish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not grumpy, just complex.
I come from pure German stock raised in the bitter cold of the north. We tend to be somewhat sharp in response, not necessarily because we are a$$holes, but direct and to the point.
I am lucky that I also have a wry humor, (Thanks Rowan Atkinson and John Cleese!) so on occasion I can blunt my manner with wit.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2013)

nothing like a few 12 gauge rounds loaded with rock salt to persuade people to leave you the F alone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep, had a backside busted by rocksalt from a rancher's 410 once...me and my buddies were sitting in the orange trees eating oranges, which was a nice way to spend a hot summer afternoon.

The rancher didn't think so...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2013)

Me too, GG!!! That shiite stings like F***en 'ell!!!



> I am lucky that I also have a wry humor, (Thanks Rowan Atkinson and John Cleese!) so on occasion I can blunt my manner with wit.



Two comic genius minds that few people understand!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Me too, GG!!! That shiite stings like F***en 'ell!!!


Absolutely agree...and it wasn't the first time...

Back in those days, the folks would figure it out (not wanting to sit for dinner, for example) even though we wouldn't say a word.

They didn't sue the Rancher or call the cops, because we were in the wrong by trespassing and had no business in thier trees (or eating thier oranges/lemons, etc.) and got what we deserved. The folks figured we learned our lesson.

Also, I might mention that chasing cattle was good for a butt-dusting of rock salt, and not high on the list of things to do if you intend to be sitting later...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2013)

It was chasing pigs (or being chased by them) that melted my bum!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2013)

no cow tipping???


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2013)

Nope, they give lousy service.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2013)

You beat me to it Bobbysocks.


----------



## silence (Dec 7, 2013)

I've got a nice little 8.5x11 poster that says: "Happy Everything. Now F*** off and leave me alone until next year."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Nope, they give lousy service.



LMAO


----------



## Clave (Dec 15, 2013)

I am old-ish and have noticed that the trend for thread collapse has changed from 'worse than Hitler' to 'better than Bieber' - I just can't decide if it is a good thing...?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 15, 2013)

At this point we can say Hitler is worse than Bieber.
Only time will tell...


----------

